# Re: Mollies



## piera (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Mollies*

Does she look pregnant?


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Mollies*

Definitely and she looks like she's close to dropping as well so if you want to save the fry then I suggest that you keep a close eye on her.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Mollies*

shes pregnant 100%


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Mollies*

yea I would say she is for sure. Get a breeder net if you intend to save the fry, otherwise she will eat them as will others in the tank


----------



## piera (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Mollies*

Sadly, I just got home from picking up my son at preschool. Went to check on her, and found her dead behind one of the decorations.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Mollies*

aw i'm sorry to hear. Maybe it was bloat or perhaps she was too weak to give birth. hard to say. I had a female who had fry and died the next day.


----------



## cab3 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Mollies*

I have had the same thing happen. A couple of my mollies have been very pregnant and die just before giving birth. We do have a very healthy breeding tank, and keep the LFS stocked with mollies from our tanks. We started with three mollies, and the VERY next day, we had 27 fry. This started almost 2 years ago, and since, we have had well over 150 fry. We isolate them in a breeder cage until they are large enough not to become food for the older ones!


----------



## piera (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Mollies*

I suspect I have other mollies who are now due to give birth. I have no idea if they are at the point of being close to birth


----------



## piera (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Mollies*

These are my other mollies


----------

